# Absolutely Filthy Alloys



## Rsam (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey, ive got some standard alloys on my Escort Rs Turbo and i want to clean them, i need something stupidly strong though as the insides havent been done ever! from the looks of it, im not even bothered if it takes them down to paint as i need them that clean so i can paint them anyway, i have allready tried (and got little success) megs hot rims, gunk in a can, cillit bang, and meths. although the meths seemed to work a bit better than the others! any ideas? thanks!!


----------



## duckson (Mar 23, 2006)

Megs Wheel brightener.


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

duckson said:


> Megs Wheel brightener


Second that.

Normally you would use a 10:1 or 4:1 mix but if they are that bad and you are not concerned about possible damage then use it neat. You must wear gloves and don't breath it in :thumb: also you might need a tar remover to completely clean them.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll third that - I use WB and a RaceGlaze/EZ Detail brush for the inside's of caked wheels and it brings them up a treat :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

For really bad wheels I'd go and get a small bottle of Wonder Wheels from Halfords (cheaper than a gallon of Wheel Brightner) and dilute some of it with water at 1:4 (4 parts water), apply and aggitate with a cheap paint brush (with electrical tape around the ferrule to protect the wheel) and rinse heavily and fully with an open hose. If that makes a conserable difference do it agaian and again, if it doesn't try neat Wonder Wheels with the brush.

That way you'll only be spending another £6-£7 to see if it works. If the insides of the wheels are peeling paint they will need a refurb anyway and if you're really quick rinsing the Wonder Wheels it will be OK.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

cillit bang!!! Not the purple one i hope


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i tried wonder wheels on my wheels when they were in a similar state, it didnt really do much. so ive ordered some WB to give that a shot.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

I am suprised that Cillit Bang didn't work because it contains the same kind of acid used in the majority of acid based wheel cleaners. What have you been agitating the cleaner with?


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

dominic84 said:


> I am suprised that Cillit Bang didn't work because it contains the same kind of acid used in the majority of acid based wheel cleaners. What have you been agitating the cleaner with?


No one said it didn't work mate.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> No one said it didn't work mate.


Ay? The OP said he has tried Cillit Bang but still feels he needs something stronger so I was suprised this was the case, I would imagine other people like yourself have found it works well on account of the acid content 

I personally don't think you can beat AG Wheel Cleaner as it has never let me down before.


----------



## Wol (Mar 31, 2008)

try bodyline alloy wheel cleaner. a silcone free wheel acid.

dilute it up to 1:3. if it dont shift, try 2:3, if that dont work try it neat.
dont forget to agitate it with a good stiff brush.

the reason i suggest this is its a decent acid designed for alloys. and your painter will love you because its silicone free, so it will aid him when repainting your wheels.

HTH


----------



## lee74 (Mar 17, 2008)

its got to be P21's wheel gel red for me and its not nasty to your wheels:thumb:


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

The body line range is good stuff particularly the wheel cleaner


----------



## suhailvirmani (May 22, 2011)

Wolfs Deironizer and Nano cleaner, safer than the other options. If not autosmart Ali.


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## Bertie123 (Apr 24, 2009)

I had a similar problem. After trying neat Bilberry, neat Wonder Wheels and iron X, I resorted to oven cleaner :lol:

Get yourself some Dr Magic Oven and Grill Cleaner from B&M Bargins http://www.xpelmarketing.com/drmagic.htm Whilst your there get one car plan brake dust removing pads on a handle, cut it with scissors into small pads to agitate the cleaner wearing gloves.

It's a foam that worked very well and hasn't damaged the wheels. Contains Sodium Hydroxide.

Before:









During - 









After: still some bits to tidy up, but not bad for a 5 year old wheel that's never been cleaned:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

As Aero has said BW has served me well a bit aggressive but good IMHO


----------

